# حقيقة تغير زيت السيارة



## طارق حسن محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

فجرت هيئة القياسات والمواصفات العالمية 

مفاجأة كبرى بالتقرير الذي أصدرته 

وأكدت فيه أن الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي وأن زيت المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر.

ويقول الخبراء إن شركات صناعة وتجارة الزيوت نجحت خلال العقود الماضية في ترسيخ فكرة التغيير السريع والمتكرر لزيت المحرك لتحقق بذلك أرباحا خيالية خاصة وأن أغلب السائقين لا يتصورون فكرة الإبقاء على الزيت داخل المحرك لمسافة تتجاوز 3000 كيلومتر.

في الوقت نفسه يرى هؤلاء الخبراء أن الزيوت الحالية ومحركات السيارات ذات التقنية العالية تتحمل بقاء الزيت داخل المحرك إلى مسافة 20 ألف كيلومتر وفقاً لتقديرات هيئات المواصفات والمعايير العالمية.

في الوقت نفسه يوصي الخبراء بضرورة قياس الزيت والكشف عنه بعد قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر تحسباً للنقص الطبيعي في مستوى الزيت، حيث يكفي في هذه الحالة زيادة الزيت فقط لتعويض النقص الطبيعي وهو الأسلوب الشائع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا على نطاق واسع.

ويقول الخبراء إن تغيير لون الزيت إلى اللون الأسود ليس مؤشراً على انتهاء صلاحيته أو انخفاض كفاءته وأن هذا التغيير طبيعي لوجوده بالقرب من منطقة الاحتراق الداخلي في المحرك مما يؤدي إلى تسرب مواد الاحتراق إليه وتغيير لونه.

أما شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية الكبرى فتقول إن تغيير الزيت كل 5 آلاف أو حتى 8 آلاف كيلومتر أمر مبالغ فيه ونفقات بلا داع.

من ناحيتها قالت شركة فورد موتور ثاني أكبر شركة سيارات في الولايات المتحدة وثالث أكبر شركة في العالم إن سياراتها الحديثة تستطيع العمل لمسافة 12 ألف كيلومتر على الأقل قبل الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت دون أن يؤثر ذلك سلبا على عمر ولا كفاءة المحرك.

ويقول دينيس بان شيلدر كبير المهندسين في معهد السيارات الأمريكي إن صناعة السيارات والزيوت شهدت تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن كان قد تم تحديد مسافة 5000 كيلومتر كحد أقصى لصلاحية الزيت وبالتالي فإن كفاءة المحركات والزيوت اليوم أعلى منها في الماضي الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الرقم منخفضا تماما.

وأضاف المهندس دينيس بان شيلدر أن الزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة وتحتوي على مواد مانعة للتأكسد ومواد مانعة لتكون الرواسب مما يعني زيادة العمر الافتراضي لهذه الزيوت.

ويشير الخبراء إلى أن تجربة إعادة تدوير زيوت المحرك المستعملة مرة أخرى دليل على أن السائقين يتخلصون من الزيت وهو صالح للاستخدام وأن ما يتم هو تغيير لونه فقط.

كما يشير الخبراء إلى أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في بعض الدول بما في ذلك مثلا المملكة العربية السعودية لا يؤثر على كفاءة الزيت ولا عمره الافتراضي وينصحون بعدم الاستماع إلى ما يردده البعض عن ضرورة تغيير الزيت على مسافات متقاربة أثناء الصيف.

ويتجلى بوضوح حقيقة ضعف ثقافة أصحاب السيارات فيما يتعلق بأفضل السبل للتعامل مع قضية تغيير الزيت باعتبارها أحد عناصر تكلفة تشغيل السيارة تجاهلهم للتوصيات التي تقدمها شركات إنتاج السيارات نفسها في هذا الخصوص والتي تتفق على قدرة السيارة على العمل لمسافة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف كيلومتر دون الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت. 

فهناك بالفعل أكثر من عشرة كتيبات خاصة بالسيارات منها لعشرة أنواع سيارات مختلفة، ذكرت أن الزيت لا يجب تغييره قبل قطع مسافة تراوح ما بين 10000 و15000 كيلومتر، والملاحظ عبارة (لا يجب تغييره) وليس (يفضل) أو (يمكن) تغييره!! والمعلوم أن مصنعي السيارات بمن فيهم مصنعو محركاتها هم أقدر على إعطاء معلومة حقيقية وصحيحة بحكم تخصصهم.

المصدر*


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (23 يونيو 2010)

قال تعالى : { الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ صدق الله العضيم


----------



## alith (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدا الموضوع


----------



## محمد المهندس 671 (24 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا بس وش أحسن أنواع الزيت وأنا عندي مشكلة كل أسبوع وأنا أعبي زيت


----------



## mado010203 (30 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع يا طارووق
بس أنا مش مصدق الكلام ده دا كتير جداً على طاقة المحركات ..
""" ولــه فــى خلــقه شئــون """


----------



## ماجد$ (30 أغسطس 2010)

كلام جميل ممكن بس اناادرس واشتغل واكثر اعطال تجني بسب عدام غير الزيت لان الزيت يفقد بالحراره خواصه الفئزئيه ولانه يحتوي علي بردت الحديد الناتجه عن الحتكاك والحراره والزيت والبراده تصبح مثل السنفره تعمل علي انقص عمر المحرك الفتراضي 
:18: وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الجريري2008 (30 أغسطس 2010)

أخي طارق ...
الكلام جميل بس أعتقد أن هذا يعتمد على نوعية الزيت المصنع هل نحن نتكلم عن مواصفات اوربية او امريكية او....ولكن ماذا عن تبديل فلتر الزيت هل بالضرورة يكون مع تبديل الزيت ام ماذا!!!!*


----------



## ماجد$ (31 أغسطس 2010)

نعم ياطارق هناك زيت يخدم الي 20 الف كم ولكنه مكلف جدا وغير متوفر بالاسوق العربيه لااسف ونحن من نملك البترول:80:


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش مصدق الا ممكن والله اعلم


----------



## محمدشاهين4 (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا مع البشمهندس ماجد لان الزين بينزل فاقد لزوجته نهائيا


----------



## Ismael daaboul (31 أغسطس 2010)

لا أظن أن التقرير هذا صحيح لأنه مخالف للواقع الذي أعايشه ضمن مجال عملي يومياً
حيث أن النسبة الأكبر من مشاكل المحركات تأتي من نوعية الزيت أو من عدم تبديل الزيت في وقته المحدد


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على الموضوع الجامد دا وياريت اصل المقال او المصدر لهذا الكلام ..... وبعدين ما هو رد كبار مصنعى الزيوت على الكلام دا اللى اعتقد طلعهم كدابين بشأن الدعاية وضرورة تغيير الزيت على فترات متقاربة.... وممكن فعلا يكون الكلام دا غرضه خبيث من حيث ان شركات تصنيع السيارات من مصلحتها ان المحركات لا تعمر طويلا لأن المحركات لما تدوم لفترة اطول يقل مكسبهم .... مش عارف بس موضوع فعلا يحير


----------



## المهندس الدوسي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ طارق فعلا انا عندي دينا ايسزوا 2010 نظرة لكتيب الصيانة اقل مسافة لتغير الزيت هي 10000 كيلومتر ولكن عندي سوال في كتيب الصيانة الدينا تاخذ 10 لتر زيت وعندما غيرت الزيت 10 لتر طلع زيادة في العيار ونقصت 2لتر حتى طلع مزبوط في العيار فما هي المشكلة في رايك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

من واقع خبرتى كمهندس صيانة سيارات أوكد صحة الكلام واحنا بنرمى فلوس على الارض بدليل أعادة تدوير الزيت المستهلك مرة أخرى ولكن هناك مناطق لها خصائص خاصة فى الحرارة و الغبار


----------



## wisenada (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الحقيقة معلومة محيرة جداً ... فما بين التصديق والتوفير ... وما بين الخوف من حدوث مشكلة تتكلف أضعاف ما تم توفيره.


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً.....
حد فينا سأل الزيت اللي بينزل بيروح فين؟!!​ 
أنا شايف إنه بيتم تجميعه و بيعه و فيه ناس بتيجي تلمه.. طيب بتعمل بيه أيه؟؟!!!
فيه ناس بتاخده بيقولوا عليهم (تحت السلم) و بتعمل له تنقية يشاع أنها عملية كبرتة بحمض الكبريتيك للتخلص من الشوائب و بعدين تعيد تعبئته و تداوله.. و الجهات المختصة بتطاردهم بتهمة الغش التجاري و حاجات تخوف كده.....​ 
ممكن يكون كلام مظبوط.... بس الكميات المستنفذة بتكون كميات كبيرة قوي......​ 
طيب شوية أسئلة كده نفكر و نحاول نجاوب عليها...​ 
بيتعمل في الزيت دا أيه؟؟! سؤال (أولاني)...​ 
بيروح فين؟؟؟!!!! سؤال (تاني)...​ 
الزيت دا بيبقى شكله أيه؟ّ سؤال (تالت).....​ 
الزيت الجديد أساساً جاي منين؟؟ سؤال (رابع)​ 
ح نجاوب من الرابع للأولاني...​ 
الزيت الجديد أساساً بيجي مستورد من شركات عالمية..... كويس....​ 
الزيت المستعمل بيحصل له بعد تعرضه للحرارة و أشياء كده بتتغير بعض من خصائصه الفيزيائية مثل اللزوجة و ممكن يحمل بشوائب و أشياء أخرى تقل معها كفاءة عملية التزييت المستهدفة منه.....​ 
الزيت بيتجمع من وسيط تجميعي بسيط لأكبر ثم أكبر و بيبقى زيت مخلط أشكال و أنواع على بعضها بيصل بعد ذلك بكميات كبيرة جداً للهيئة العامة للبترول (الحكومة يعني) و بيتم تجميعه في أبراج كبيرة و تتم عليه عمليات تنقية مرحلية في هذا البرج تتخلص فيها من كل العوالق الموجودة في الزيت و يصبح زيت نقي.....​ 
كده بقى جسم أو مكون أساسي Base Oil و دا بيبقى 98 % من مكون الزيت الأساسي.....​ 
الشركات اللي بتنتج الزيت تروح تقف طابور طويل عريض و تاخد كل واحدة منهم حصتها بالدور و الخناق... (مصر للبترول ـ التعاون للبترول ـ إسو ـ تام أويل ـ موبيل ـ ...... إلخ).......
لحد كده زيهم زي الراجل الغلبان بتاع تحت السلم بس بشياكة شوية.....​ 
الفرق بينهم و بينه بقى..... إن دول بيستوردوا جديد من الشركات الأم صاحبة العلامة التجارية برضه Base Oil (ده زي ده) في الحالة دي... و بيستوردوا كمان محسنات تتعمل إضافات و دي بتشكل نسبة 2 % و كل نوع و درجة من الدرجات لها مواصفات بناءً على الإضافات و المحسنات الداخلة في عملية المزج و الخلط يتبعها بعد ذلك عمليات تعبئة و تداول.......​ 
يبقى اللي بيتأثر هنا الإضافات بتفقد بالتشغيل و تغير خصائص الزيت بغض النظر عن لون أسود أو حدث له إنحلال و تفكك أو فقد لزوجته دي بيعملها الإضافات و المحسنات اللي بترفع قدرة الزيت في معدلات الأداء....
و عشان كده بيبقى تغير الزيت على حسب نوعه لأن الإختلاف في درجته أو رتبته مقاسة على الإضافات اللي فيه و اللي ليها دور في كفاءة عملية التزييت المستهدفة للحفاظ على كفاءة المحرك أثناء التشغيل​ 
أرجو إن يكون كلامي فيه شيء من المنطقية و لو حد إختلف معايا في اللي قلته ياريت يقول سبب إختلاف وجهة نظره معايا....
يومكم جميل....​


----------



## Amriar (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..

الحقيقه انا لم افهم جيدا مقصدكم من الوصف السابق..
هل يعني كلامك ان التقرير غير سليم واغير الزيت اكثر من مره قبل ال 10000 كيلو ام لا؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اشكر مروركم ومناقشاتكم الجميلة والمفيدة واحب ان اذكر لكم هنالك وجود معامل خاصة تقوم بتكرير الزيوت المستعملة وذلك بادخالها باجهزة تعمل على الطرد المركزي تقوم بطرد الاجزاء الثقيلة والشوائب التي تعلق بالزيوت المستعملة مثل المواد الكاربونية وغيرها ومن ثم اضافة بعض الحوامض والمحسنات ويتم اعادة بيعه مرة اخرى في الاسواق 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Masoudali (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا علي التوضيح وجزام الهه خيرا


----------

